# Any NASCAR junkies on here?



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

After responding to Shipwreck thread with nothing to watch on Sunday(Shipwreck YOU NEED TO WATCH A RACE:smt082 ) iI'm a Carl Edwards fan,GO 99.Sooooo if your a junkie WHO'S YOUR DRIVER???? Jeff Gordon fans need not apply:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 J.R.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Big racefan here. Been watching NASCAR and other motorsports since I was a lil brat. Been to Texas, Talladega, and Daytona on numerous occasions. Go to Dega at least once a year. Would like to go to Bristol and Richmond some day. That would rock.

Like stock car racing so much I created the below recently. Myself and a bunch of friends race in an online league for a game called NASCAR Racing 2003. You can paint up your own ride, so I decided to mix my two favorite items. Racing and Beretta lol. Check it out:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I go to the Coca Cola 600 every year... Don't really have a favorite driver, although I'm starting to lean more to Jimmie Johnson. 

For the most part, I'm pretty much for who ever is in 2nd place with just 10 laps to go... :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I don't follow it as much as I did in the past. I try to catch most of the races. 

js I been to Lowes Motor Speedway a couple times....


Dale Jr is my main driver.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry guys but watching a bunch of cars make left turns for 500 miles is just not appealing to me at all. Drag racing is so much cooler.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

"DIRT'S FOR RACING, ASPHALT'S FOR GETTING THERE"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few years ago, I used to be into Powerboat racing - they used to play it on tv frequently - never see it on anymore...


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> A few years ago, I used to be into Powerboat racing - they used to play it on tv frequently - never see it on anymore...


Yeah Shipwreck, I also use to enjoy watching powerboat racing. I went to one race at Lake Wheeler in Raleigh,NC one time to see them. I use to like the Budweiser boat.I think it was called Miss Budweiser or something like that.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Like it a Bunch...*

I like NASCAR and been to about a dozen races. Michigan, Bristol, & Homestead. Michigan the most. Carl Edwards is my man.
I grew up around real racing though and to me it's got to be dirt and nothing bigger than a 1/2 mile track. I been to tracks all over Midwest. L8's got it right.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> Yeah Shipwreck, I also use to enjoy watching powerboat racing. I went to one race at Lake Wheeler in Raleigh,NC one time to see them. I use to like the Budweiser boat.I think it was called Miss Budweiser or something like that.


Well, for a while, Chuck Norris and Don Johnson led crews in the boats, o it was on tv more often...


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Sorry guys but watching a bunch of cars make left turns for 500 miles is just not appealing to me at all. Drag racing is so much cooler.


 1/4 OF A MILE??? TRY 500-600!!! IF you doubt this go out to a go-cart track and try 15?laps. Report back when you do! LOL J.R.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I like NASCAR and been to about a dozen races. Michigan, Bristol, & Homestead. Michigan the most. Carl Edwards is my man.
> I grew up around real racing though and to me it's got to be dirt and nothing bigger than a 1/2 mile track. I been to tracks all over Midwest. L8's got it right.:mrgreen:


SAT nite under the lights,now that's racin' J.R. ps I go to Richmond,Martinsville and Dover. What to do Bristol and Daytona!!!


----------

